# derivado às có



## Mangato

_(a Beatriz tão contente na garupa do cavalo cuidando fazer sombra no mare não havia mar,azinheiras e moitas, um gato bravo saltou com um coelho na boca e as patas do coelho a abanarem como as minhas patas *derivado às có*)_
_se sente ao (*licas* e à tremura da febre, o que vende o pó - Se não tens dinheiro rebentas)_ A. Lobo Antunes. Que cavalos são aqueles que fazem sombra no mar 

Caros amigos, outra vez cá. Alguém me pode ajudar a interpretar as palavras em letra negrita?

Obrigado


----------



## willy2008

*cò* *co* 
(_ca + o_)
_contr._
_contr._
_Arc. _Contracção!Contração da conjunção arcaica _ca_ com o artigo ou pronome _o_.



Grafia alterada pelo Acordo Ortográfico de 1990: *co*


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> *cò* *co*
> (_ca + o_)
> _contr._
> _contr._
> _Arc. _Contracção!Contração da conjunção arcaica _ca_ com o artigo ou pronome _o_.
> 
> 
> 
> Grafia alterada pelo Acordo Ortográfico de 1990: *co*


 
Obrigado Willy. 

Também achara isso, mas sigo sem entender


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Willy.
> 
> Também achara isso, mas sigo sem entender


 
Não se sintam frustados, porque eu também não entendo (tal como, arrisco-me a dizer, 99,99% dos falantes do português).


----------



## Vanda

Graças a Deus! Já não sabia mais o que pensar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que o texto correto é:

_*derivado às cólicas*_

Vejam a forma de escrever do autor : interrompe o texto para colocar palavras ou frases soltas.

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1172831


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que o texto correto é:
> 
> _*derivado às cólicas*_
> 
> Vejam a forma de escrever do autor : interrompe o texto para colocar palavras ou frases soltas.
> 
> http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1172831


 
Sim, é quase certo que sim. Mas será que o Lobo Antunes escreveu mesmo assim? Não será gralha tipográfica? É que uma coisa é ir intercalando frases mas mantendo a inteligibilidade do texto, outra é cortar palavras tornando-as incompreensíveis.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Isso o Mangato poderá nos responder. Creio mais em erro de transcrição.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigadíssimo amigos.
 Sim, o estilo do autor, além de original, é as vezes desconcertante. Intercala frases de outros no meio do que são as lembranças ou fantasias do narrador. Intercalar no meio da palavra, se me faz incredível. Mas não acho explicação melhor
O romance, 4ª edição, figura avaliado pela revisão filológica de António de Bettancourt, _edição ne varietur, pela vontade do autor,_ assim que na teoría não tem gralhas.
Obrigado de novo. A minha auto estima começa a se recuperar

Cumprimentos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato: só para que possamos entender:

O autor escreveu

_(a Beatriz tão contente na garupa do cavalo cuidando fazer sombra no mare não havia mar, azinheiras e moitas, um gato bravo saltou com um coelho na boca e as patas do coelho a abanarem como as minhas patas *derivado às có*)_
_
se sente ao 

(*licas* e à tremura da febre, o que vende o pó - Se não tens dinheiro rebentas)_ 

separando *có* de *licas*? Ou foi a tua transcrição que separou as sílabas de *cólicas*?


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mangato: só para que possamos entender:
> 
> O autor escreveu
> 
> _(a Beatriz tão contente na garupa do cavalo cuidando fazer sombra no mare não havia mar, azinheiras e moitas, um gato bravo saltou com um coelho na boca e as patas do coelho a abanarem como as minhas patas *derivado às có*)_
> 
> _se sente ao _
> 
> _(*licas* e à tremura da febre, o que vende o pó - Se não tens dinheiro rebentas)_
> 
> separando *có* de *licas*? Ou foi a tua transcrição que separou as sílabas de *cólicas*?


 
Sim Who, a transcripção é totalmente fiel, inclusive parêntese e os saltos de linha


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Sim Who, a transcripção é totalmente fiel, inclusive parêntese e os saltos de linha


 
Livra!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Sim Who, a transcripção é totalmente fiel, inclusive parêntese e os saltos de linha


Realmente, é inovador (para dizer o mínimo)!


----------



## Mangato

Continuando a ler (com enorme dificuldade, mas não quero aburrir) acho:

_Polónia, Brasil, pretérito imperfeito, a segunda guerra mundial, rendições, armis_

_(acabarei este livro?)_

_rendições, armisticios, impedir a minha mãe de falecer_

_-Nao autorizo._

Interpreto agora que deste jeito o autor tenta descreber como umos pensamentos fugazes interrompem a sua lembrança.
Isto confirmaria a dedução do Who 
Que acham vocês?


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Continuando a ler (com enorme dificuldade, mas não quero aburrir) acho:
> 
> _Polónia, Brasil, pretérito imperfeito, a segunda guerra mundial, rendições, armis_
> 
> _(acabarei este livro?)_
> 
> _rendições, armisticios, impedir a minha mãe de falecer_
> 
> _-Nao autorizo._
> 
> Interpreto agora que deste jeito o autor tenta descreber como umos pensamentos fugazes interrompem a sua lembrança.
> Isto confirmaria a dedução do Who
> Que acham vocês?


 
Perfeito. Mas neste caso até se entende. No outro, nem por isso.


----------



## Mangato

Mangato said:


> Continuando a ler (com enorme dificuldade, mas não quero aburrir) acho:
> 
> _Polónia, Brasil, pretérito imperfeito, a segunda guerra mundial, rendições, armis_
> 
> _(acabarei este livro?)_
> 
> _rendições, armisticios, impedir a minha mãe de falecer_
> 
> _-Nao autorizo._
> 
> Interpreto agora que deste jeito o autor tenta descreber como umos pensamentos fugazes interrompem a sua lembrança.
> Isto confirmaria a dedução do Who
> Que acham vocês?


 
Confirmado. Debe ser um novo estilo literario. Vejam

..._ uma das minhas filhas mortas, outra sempre com febre, a trancar-se no quarto_
_- Não me apetece aturá-los_
_a chave duas voltas e a seguir silêncio, outro escondido na quinta, outra dois maridos que se foram em_
_(o vendedor trazia mais estojos, o alfinete de gravata uma pérola cor de rosa_
_- A sua esposa vai apreciar senhor)_

_bora e o filho dela com um brinquedo qualquer..._

Cumprimentos, e desculpas


----------



## anaczz

Gosto muito do Lobo Antunes, mas, realmente, ele fica cada vez mais difícil de ler...
É meu maluco predileto!


----------



## olivinha

Acho neste caso o autor utiliza a técnica literária conhecida em inglês como stream of counciousness (monólogo interior, flujo de conciencia):
Técnica literaria que plasma en el papel el flujo de presión del mundo real y el interior, imaginado por alguno de los protagonistas... En este tipo de literatura, resulta complicado de descifrar lo que ocurre... Los escritores utilizan largas oraciones que se mueven de un pensamiento hacia otro. En algunas ocasiones, evitan utilizar signos de puntuación para no romper el flujo de ideas, ya que en algunos casos, los escritores tienen un remolino de ideas que dura unos instantes. Es característica una sintaxis menos desarrollada, omisión de verbos u otros elementos conectores y cambios radicales del foco del pensamiento, interrupciones repentinas o repeticiones dubitativas.


----------



## Mangato

Oli a definição é magistral.  Nem o autor faria melhor.  O romance resulta-me apaixonante embora deva tornar a ler algumas pàginas para entender ao direito.

Obrigado a todos e todas. Começava a entrar em depressão


----------

